# New Ghost Head



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Been experimenting with some new techniques to building better looking ghosts, here is my first completed bust using cheese cloth and fabric stiffener.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I like this, John! I want to start playing with this technique real soon - lots of possibilities.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Nice result. Do you have a tutorial or is it so simple a child could figure it out?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Really nice!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

cooooool!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

The Archivist said:


> Nice result. Do you have a tutorial or is it so simple a child could figure it out?


Thanks! I have a description of the basics at my blog (see my signature).


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That's awesome!! I think I'm in love.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

very nice.. is that a pair of led eyes for a similar project I spy in the background of the final shot on your blog tutorial??


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done. I wonder if a helium balloon would be able to support that and one of those led throw aways inside it?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice....


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome job Johnny!!!

I played with something similar but used Sculpt or Coat. It's more expensive though, and not as easily available.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

KimilyTheStrange said:


> Awesome job Johnny!!!
> 
> I played with something similar but used Sculpt or Coat. It's more expensive though, and not as easily available.


Thanks! Sculpt or Coat might work. I would also like to try paverpol.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

pagan said:


> very nice.. is that a pair of led eyes for a similar project I spy in the background of the final shot on your blog tutorial??


Hehe, yeah it is


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

That is really cool. I dig it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks cool..
indoor use only ?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Way cool HJ! 

Good question Lilly. HJ....indoor use only?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

The way I am building these, they can be used outside but not in the rain. It may be possible to use something like paverpol to make it more rain resistant, but I have not tried it.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Johnny, those look really nice. Im thinking about getting some ghosts into my haunt next year and this looks like a great way to do it. Have you tried using Tule (tool?), its supposed to glow really nice. I might do a few ghosts next year using your method, just got to buy some black lights which can be pricey. Thanks for the tutorial. 

I can just see myself at Joannes fabrics, "I need some tule, and some stiffy please"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another beautiful piece, HJ!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

great idea!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Tule sounds like a good idea, I also want to try Wildfire White UV paint that Devil's Chariot used on Carver Creep.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I've been wanting to do this as well. Someone else, I think Keeba? used that metal window screen stuff to create hers.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Here is the latest edition of the cheese cloth ghost heads.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i like this -looks real cool


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

neat!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a beautiful shot, HJ.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I really like this one, very nice!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

GrimleeFeindish said:


> Hey Johnny, those look really nice. Im thinking about getting some ghosts into my haunt next year and this looks like a great way to do it. Have you tried using Tule (tool?), its supposed to glow really nice. I might do a few ghosts next year using your method, just got to buy some black lights which can be pricey. Thanks for the tutorial.
> 
> I can just see myself at Joannes fabrics, "I need some tule, and some stiffy please"


Lol... that's funny!!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Very cool, I would like to make these for my axworthy. I'm having problems with the wind whipping the cheese cloth into the pulleys and binding and if there was a way to solidify the cheesecloth... Rain is definitely an issue in Oct here, would need a water proof solution.


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

I like your last version the best so far because it uses space better. Looks less like the form it was made over.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

operatingnurse said:


> I like your last version the best so far because it uses space better. Looks less like the form it was made over.


Thanks, I am glad you noticed that! I was trying to introduce more texture and dimension, including voids.



Dead Things said:


> Very cool, I would like to make these for my axworthy. I'm having problems with the wind whipping the cheese cloth into the pulleys and binding and if there was a way to solidify the cheesecloth... Rain is definitely an issue in Oct here, would need a water proof solution.


These are definitely not waterproof, but I have heard there is a product called pavorpol that does the same thing and is waterproof.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Here is the same thing in normal lighting.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Boom - just like that another project got added to the list. I love this! Now time to figure out how to make it water proof. I can imagine an entire cemetery filled with these guys. 

Excellent creativity...Thanks for sharing.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Denhaunt said:


> Boom - just like that another project got added to the list. I love this! Now time to figure out how to make it water proof. I can imagine an entire cemetery filled with these guys.
> 
> Excellent creativity...Thanks for sharing.


Thanks! Some things that have been suggested for water proofing these is to use resin for the black cloth form, and pavorpol for the cheese cloth, though I am not positive that the pavorpol is waterproof.

One thing I would like to try is thinned clear pokyeurathane lightly applied for several coats, hopefully not degrading the UV effect.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice work. The lighted eyes head is my favorite.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I like the latest one to Johnny. It's definitely creepier than the earlier ones. They seem to be getting better as you go.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks really great. Good job.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very cool! I gotta stop checking this section, it just keeps making my "I gotta try making one of those" list longer..The last pic reminds me a bit of the shrink in Batman.. Scarecrow I think?


----------



## wickedwitchwest (Jul 23, 2009)

Very cool ! This idea will work great for my hall of ghosts. Thanks!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking great, Johnny! It's got the ol' gears in my head turning......


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone, glad this is giving you ideas to try!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Simple but very effective, nice work.


----------



## MrNightmare (Feb 18, 2010)

Great work! love the suttle glow, very effective.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Great job! I really like the detail with the voids. I've got to try this out. Thank you for the how to.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

grrr....another project! Looks great Johnny!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

thats really cool! I've made miniature ghosts like that but never life size. I've gotta try that sometimes! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Love that last pic...lookin good, Johnny!


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm really digging this technique. I never even considered using a fabric stiffener over a mold to maintain a form. I'll be experimenting with this for sure.

For those wondering about water/weatherproofing, Powertex Fabric Sculpting Medium and Hardener is marketed as weather resistant, and everything I can find about it says your project will be fine so long as you aren't submerging it in water for a long period of time. It cures to a hard position but stays flexible beyond the first 10 minutes of initial drying, espeically if it's warm. This would be key because the product has to be brushed on. I imagine it would be possible to lay the fabric on the mold, cover with Powertex, let it set for 10 minutes, gently peel it form the form and reshape as necessary.

Another possibility recommended on some fabric art/mixed media forums is just using a light coating of veneer or other sealer on top of Stiffy or other fabric stiffener. I think this would affect the black light activity of the fabric, though I might be wrong.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Thanks for the weatherproofing ideas. I did try polyeurathane, and it did dim the UV effect, but I honestly cannot remember if it was clear or satin. I would want to try again to be sure.

I used to remove the cheese cloth from the form, but it was not rigid enough to hold it's shape for long. There is just not much to cheese clothe.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very cool Johnny!! Need to add this to my very long to do list!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I was thinking fabric stiffener would be a good way to make ghost hands...wasn't thinking ghost head.

Looks fantastic. I like it better than a styrofoam head. Thanks for posting.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I was thinking fabric stiffener would be a good way to make ghost hands...wasn't thinking ghost head.
> 
> Looks fantastic. I like it better than a styrofoam head. Thanks for posting.


Your right about the hands, I am planning on doing that real soon, I will post how that turns out.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I really like the look of these. They certainly give you some options over the old style ghost.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Is it just me or do some of those guys look a little blue and down in the dumps? (sorry bad joke)

Seriously, they are cool and the pictures showcase them beautifully.


----------

